# Label program



## mtbryda203 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi guys! Does any one know if there is a program for the computer to make wine labels? If so where can I find it?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 6, 2013)

I use paint.net. Free download.
Import pic, adjust size, add text. Some use Gimp. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2013)

Avery has a template. As far as design goes, Picmonkey.com is easy to use. Just import your pics (if using them) and add effects and text.


----------



## hocke230 (Feb 27, 2013)

A code coming too?


----------



## suecasa (Feb 27, 2013)

i've made some pretty nice labels using avery ... you just print them on your home computer. Here's one I did using a photo of one of my paintings. I use the 6/page labels.


----------



## User196221 (Feb 28, 2013)

Could you share the Avery Label number to get 6 labels per sheet? Can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 28, 2013)

8164 (Inkjet) 5164 (Laser) gets 6 to a sheet.

8168 (Inkjet) gets 4 to a sheet.


----------



## dcteague (Feb 28, 2013)

TheLabelry said:


> Hey, you could try this new website that is designed specifically to help people create great wine labels. Pick from several templates and upload your own photos on some of the labels. You can either download a PDF and print yourself or have them shipped to you.
> Enjoy!
> http://www.thelabelry.com



This site is running really really slowly - has anyone else had problems?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 28, 2013)

I use coreldraw you can choose a label layout by lable #(ie avery 8164) 
and then select a background pix. You only need to make one depiction of the lable and it prints all of them. No copy or cut and paste to duplicate the label.


----------



## sdelli (Mar 2, 2013)

I use Coreldraw as well... Does a real nice job!


----------

